# Warning triangles at Tesco



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Got a couple of euro spec warning triangles at Tesco today. £6 something each. Appear to be good quality and very good value.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just remember do not use them on Autoroutes in France, you will be prosecuted. On Autoroutes use hazard warning lights only and wear reflective jackets.
Gerry


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks GerryD, didn't know that.

...not that we're planning to break down!!


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and thank you Gerryd because I have got a triangle and hi viz jackets but would have put out the triangle if i had a breakdown. 

Probably stupid question and I'll probably get lambasted for this but what distinguishes an autoroute from another road. Is an autoroute the same as a motorway here and are we talking only the peage type?

As I said, probably stupid but we all get there.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Autoroute = motorway, I would have put triangle out as well.
Whats the point of carrying a warning if you cannot use it

Dave P


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The French authorities take the view that warning triangles left behind on the hard shoulder of the motorway are a worse danger.


SD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi SD
I do see the logic. A broken down vehicle is larger than a warning triangle.

And when a vehicle is stood at the side of the road we see them before the small triangle at the side of the road.

So they are are waste of time anyway.

Dave P


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Now I really am confused!!!!!!!!

I read this forum and noted what Gerryd had stated and this morning I received my AA European Breakdown cover T & C's.

Now far be it from me to be controversial but on page 3 of the book, under 'What to do if you need assistance', 
Before you call anyone:

1. If possible try and stop in a safe place out of the way of traffic.
2. Switch on hazard warning lights and sidelights.
3. Put on your high visibility jacket where legally required. (don't forget it has to be at hand inside the vehicle so that it can be put on before getting out of the vehicle, so don't store it in a boot or compartment that is not accessible from the vehicle).
*4. Place a warning triangle behind your vehicle in a clearly visible position
-Roads: approximately 30 metres behind
-European motorways: approximately 100 metres behind
-UK Motorways: do not place a warning triangle as it is illegal for safety reasons.*5. Get all occupants to a place of safety away from the moving traffic.

What to do on a French Motorway it states:

Motorways in France are privately managed, so if you break down on a French Motorway or Motorway service area (I assume the Aires), the AA cannot send assistance to you.

1. If you can get to an emergency telephone box, please press the button and the police will send assistance to your location.
2. If you are using a public phone, please dial 17 or from a mobile phone, dial 112
3. once you have been towed off the motorway/service area, call the AA's 24 hour helpline for further assistance.

Ok fine as it goes but that clearly states that a triangle must be used on French Motorways.

_A further point to add is that it also states that UK Motorways: do not place a warning triangle BUT this must only apply to certain vehicles because under ADR regulations (Dangerous goods), you must carry 2 triangles (cones can be accepted) and put them out 100 yards behind the vehicle._
_Is it possible that they consider 2 triangles safe for a ADR vehicle (say a tanker) but not for a motorhome, caravan, car etc??_

If we can't get the rules in line, how can we expect to understand the French laws?

Anyway, as I have nothing better to do because Janet is watching the Man Utd game for the single point needed, I will try and look on French websites and contact the AA for a definitive answer on this subject.

Didn't mean this to be controversial but it appears to be heading that way.

I'm only quoting so please don't shoot the messenger.


----------

